# Emergency Manc restaurant advice!



## Wookey (May 10, 2006)

Needed: One *family friendly *restaurant, in Manchester city centre, for early Saturday evening. Our preferred venue is full, and unless I can find a table for my mum's birthday I am in deep shit.

Hayulp!


----------



## Gmart (May 10, 2006)

You could go to Rusholme for a curry, they've always got room!! Just jump on the number 42 bus and wait until yr blinded by neon lights.


----------



## Gmart (May 10, 2006)

Or maybe the Buddhist Centre in the Northern Quarter, that's nice!!


----------



## Jambooboo (May 10, 2006)

'El Rincon' on Longworth Street (just behind Deansgate next to Ampersand) is a great Spanish restaurant that serves both tapas and a la carte menu. Both the food and environment are family-friendly. Prices are as you'd expect (£3-£5 for tapas and £9-£14 for a la carte). It's a very popular, well-run place and is _much_ nicer than La Tasca's on the other end of Deansgate (though the La Tasca's in Didsbury is nice if only for it's location).

Failing that if you looking for no-frills great tasting nosh, 'Oriental Number One' on Whitworth St is a decent-enough buffetstyle 'All You Can Eat' place. Actually the Chinese Buffet place on Portland St (I forget it's name - it's pretty much nextdoor to 'The Fab Cafe') is better.

There's a load of other places but those two spring to mind having ate at both this past week.

'Efes' is supposed to be nice and great for families/parties. It's a Greek/Med place which if memory serves me right is near the Grosvenor Casino.


----------



## chriswill (May 10, 2006)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> 'El Rincon' on Longworth Street (just behind Deansgate next to Ampersand) is a great Spanish restaurant that serves both tapas and a la carte menu. Both the food and environment are family-friendly. Prices are as you'd expect (£3-£5 for tapas and £9-£14 for a la carte). It's a very popular, well-run place and is _much_ nicer than La Tasca's on the other end of Deansgate (though the La Tasca's in Didsbury is nice if only for it's location).
> 
> Failing that if you looking for no-frills great tasting nosh, 'Oriental Number One' on Whitworth St is a decent-enough buffetstyle 'All You Can Eat' place. Actually the Chinese Buffet place on Portland St (I forget it's name - it's pretty much nextdoor to 'The Fab Cafe') is better.
> 
> ...



Been to efes, 'tis nice.


----------



## Fledgling (May 11, 2006)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Failing that if you looking for no-frills great tasting nosh, 'Oriental Number One' on Whitworth St is a decent-enough buffetstyle 'All You Can Eat' place. .



Is that the one over the road from the Cornerhouse in the basement? My mate loves that place, he's been converted to it. I don't think he realsied that you could eat for that amount, although he is form down south. It cost us about 4.50 each (no pound symbol what is this?  ) but I don't think it counts as a restaurant, more a student feeding house.


----------



## Alf Klein (May 11, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Needed: One *family friendly *restaurant, in Manchester city centre, for early Saturday evening. Our preferred venue is full, and unless I can find a table for my mum's birthday I am in deep shit.
> 
> Hayulp!



Mr Thomas's chop house. I should think they'll let kids in to the restaurant part


----------



## Wookey (May 11, 2006)

Wicked ideas guys, cheers.

Didn't like the Buddhist food when I ate there last, it cost 4 quid for some mung beans and some summat else, I didn't like. Maybe it's not always that bad??

Chop House is a good idea, the food there is lovely.

El Rincon was also lovely, but we all went there for my mate's birthday, so it can't be that one! 

I'm actually thinking: Why don't I have a BBQ in the garden, and fuck the restaurant idea off? I can be in charge of the food then, and the kids can fuck about to their hearts' content....


----------



## moose (May 12, 2006)

Cos it's going to leather it down with rain tomorrow?


----------



## Alf Klein (May 13, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> I'm actually thinking: Why don't I have a BBQ in the garden, and fuck the restaurant idea off? I can be in charge of the food then, and the kids can fuck about to their hearts' content....



So, it's pissing down   what are you going to do?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 13, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> ...Chop House is a good idea, the food there is lovely.
> 
> El Rincon was also lovely, but we all went there for my mate's birthday, so it can't be that one! ...


i was goimng to suggest/secind hese trwo as well - they are both favourites of mine.

another favourite od mine is dimitri's - tyhe greek place at end of deansgate near castlefild near institute cervanytrs.  you can get plastes of mezze to share, so kids who are a bit picky can shrae/eat the bits they likr.  food is deliciousd and ptrice is very reasonable too.

ps.s really disagree with the oriental buffet thing, but then the only chinewse place i like in the whole of manchester is red chilli on portland street. but then i'm really fussy about me chinese food.


----------



## Wookey (May 14, 2006)

Alf Klein said:
			
		

> So, it's pissing down   what are you going to do?



Don't laugh. As soon as I saw the weather, I knew the BBQ was off, but we'd gone off the idea of going out too! 

So I made a big chocolate birthday cake with 60 candles, and strung up a balloon drop and did a huge buffet and we all got hammered and ate too much and played charades... It was wicked, my mum was in her element!! 

We were all still there at midnight laughing at the kids, we'd never be able to do that in a restaurant in town.

*thinks buffet is the new going out*


----------



## Wookey (May 14, 2006)

AnnO'Neemus said:
			
		

> i was goimng to suggest/secind hese trwo as well - they are both favourites of mine.
> 
> another favourite od mine is dimitri's - tyhe greek place at end of deansgate near castlefild near institute cervanytrs.  you can get plastes of mezze to share, so kids who are a bit picky can shrae/eat the bits they likr.  food is deliciousd and ptrice is very reasonable too.
> 
> ps.s really disagree with the oriental buffet thing, but then the only chinewse place i like in the whole of manchester is red chilli on portland street. but then i'm really fussy about me chinese food.



I'd love to go to Dimitri's, they could only do us a set menu last time we wanted to go as a group, so we changed our minds. That was 12 covers they lost. 

I agree on the Chinese buffet, I wouldn't bother again, but my mum likes them. I got food poisoning at the last one, and the sensible voice in me was reasserted and said pack it in inviting danger.


----------



## moose (May 15, 2006)

Wookey said:
			
		

> *thinks buffet is the new going out*


Oooh - did you have vol au vents?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 16, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> Oooh - did you have vol au vents?


and those cheesy pnieapplething on coctasil sticks stuck in an orange covered in tinfoil?   

must dmit i have a bit of a pen chant for cheesty retro stuff...


----------



## Wookey (May 16, 2006)

Both vol au vents AND cheesy pineapple thingies on sticks. Oh yes. It was 1976 all over again.


----------

